# maumee river



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys im going to the maumee river tom. does any body know where the smallmouths or crappie are hitting.im going to the perrysburg and maumee part


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Smallies in some of the deeper pools and riffles off of the Metroparks access areas (Sidecut, Buttonwood, Ft. Meigs). Haven't seen many crappies yet.

Dan


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Avoid the Sidecut/Maumee side just go across to the Perrysburg side. Maumee/Sidecut is full of Moss/Algae muck from shore to 10-15' out.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

I live in maumee/perrysburg area. Most of the river is covered by moss and it's very low.. I went up to grand rapids today and fished from 11:00am to 3:30pm. Caught 10ish white bass, 4 smallies, 1 small LM, 5 12-16 inches walleyes and a bunch sheephead. All fish were caught with silver Rapala Shad rap. Best day this summer so far.


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

how do I get to the perrysburg side?The maumee side is easy bc of the path that goes along it


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

bucky43620 said:


> how do I get to the perrysburg side?The maumee side is easy bc of the path that goes along it


Go across the Maumee/Perrysburg bridge or I475 and get off at route 25 and go to route 65 to Buttonwood Rec. Area . Your best bet though might be heading further south to Waterville or Grand Rapids like Jin said.


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

thx for the help guys


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

is grand rapids past blue grass island?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah quite a ways sw of there. It's past Waterville. Grand Rapids Ohio. It's a great little town though, La Roe's has some delicious food.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

bucky43620 said:


> is grand rapids past blue grass island?


Way past... About 15 miles or so west of Waterville on 24.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Maybe it's just the heat, but several unwarranted comments have been removed. Play nice.


----------



## Jdivence (Mar 21, 2012)

Waterville is very shallow right now. Better luck in grand rapids


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

If ur gonna fish in grand rapids you better bring some water because as of right now theres none in the river


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

maumee_bowman said:


> If ur gonna fish in grand rapids you better bring some water because as of right now theres none in the river


Is the water still stinky? I went there last weekend, tons of dead suckers on the shore..........


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jin said:


> Is the water still stinky? I went there last weekend, tons of dead suckers on the shore..........


Yep still stinks and a bunch of dead fish still laying where water used to be.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been catching fish so i don't know what your guys problem is, just got to find the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

How are the water levels above the dam, does anyone know?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> How are the water levels above the dam, does anyone know?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The water level above the dam is normal....at least it's fishable.


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

The water is low but its still fishable I wasnt at the dam area but have been down river from there three times this week and have been catching alot of white bass and Smallmouths . Even getting a few walleys


----------

